

What is Cisco going to do with $4 Billion? Which companies to acquire? - ieatpaste
http://gigaom.com/2009/02/10/why-does-cisco-need-4-billion-in-debt/#comments

======
pclark
Why is Cisco entering the consumer market the wrong move? Linksys is fairly
sucessful i thought?

